# Will Trek intoduce a new Aero Bike in 2015??



## cooleshal (Aug 25, 2010)

I am looking to buy an aero framed bike in 2015, current contenders are Felt and Cervelo, but I would hold off if I knew Trek were about to bring something new to the market. 

Trek's current option is the Madone, however following release of the Emonda, they significantly reduced offerings in this segment. I also believe the current Madone does not competes with what Cervelo and Felt have to offer and I suspect Trek will launch something soon to plug this gap. They have one of the best endurance bikes in the Domane, great CX bikes, one of the lightest bikes with the Emonda and a cutting edge TT bike but I feel they are wanting in the Aero Road section. 

I hope Trek does release a new aero bike - my wish would be a road version of their Speed Concept series - slim lined tubing, aero seatpost, full cable integration, integrated brakes front and rear. 

Any opinions??


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

cooleshal said:


> I am looking to buy an aero framed bike in 2015, current contenders are Felt and Cervelo, but I would hold off if I knew Trek were about to bring something new to the market.
> 
> Trek's current option is the Madone, however following release of the Emonda, they significantly reduced offerings in this segment. I also believe the current Madone does not competes with what Cervelo and Felt have to offer and I suspect Trek will launch something soon to plug this gap. They have one of the best endurance bikes in the Domane, great CX bikes, one of the lightest bikes with the Emonda and a cutting edge TT bike but I feel they are wanting in the Aero Road section.
> 
> ...


Maybe they will have a new replacement for the Madone. It's about time, and technology has moved a bit. I'm curious if, or how long, they will stay with their KVF tube shape, or go to something more radical for Trek. If they do come out with a new one for 2016 it will probably be first announced publically and show up under someone on the Trek Factory team by July, showing up in shops in September-October. If there isn't anything new at the TdF, then I would guess not a new one for 2016. Just yesterday the sent out a broad mailing hailing the Team's bikes for 2015, and nothing new in that other than new team colors ("_the color of fast_" -- red). But it's still early.


----------

